

Simply Amazing app with Audio Filters #Apple still beats #Android - rahulgolwalkar
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pikspeak/id556869571?ls=1&mt=8

======
tubbzor
I'm confused as to why an iOS app written by you denotes "#Apple still beats
#Android"? Couldn't anyone code this for Android as well or am I missing
something?

Besides that little tidbit with the OP/author, this still looks really cool
and is an awesome idea.

Also, #Hashtags don't do anything on HN..this isn't twitter.

------
rahulgolwalkar
Oh.. thanks @tubbzor (I don't think that even @ works here ). As for Apple,
some of the effects that we added are very difficult to add on Android, for
which Apple provides direct API!

